# Homelite ut10540a Chainsaw



## TCT (Mar 29, 2010)

Does anyone have a link to a pdf file for an owners manual or service manual for this saw?


----------



## glenjudy (Aug 26, 2006)

http://odref.com/homelite/chainsaw/ut-10540.pdf


----------

